# ¿Que proyecto terminal me recomiendas?



## Necro (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola que tal como saben soy el de la idea del Flipper de Techo y ya tiene mucho que desapareci... pero por cosas de la universidad y problemas economicos, vengo aqui para pedirles su apoyo...

El caso es que ya estoy cerca de mi proyecto terminal, y ya hasta tengo equipo de esa materia...

Lo que sucede es que quisiera que me ayudaran a sacar proyectos para que mi equipo y yo tengamos ideas de varios proyectos que podamos impulsar y que tenga un objetivo que impacte en el momento de mandarlo al mercado.

Nuestros gustos son hacia electronica de echo porfin ya empezare a tomar mis materias de electronica que tanto deceaba, y pues el punto es que me ayudaran a sacar ideas para nuestros proyectos.

Proyectos como:

Utilizar gps para ubicar tu carro en caso de robo por medio de celular.

algo mas o menos asi. entonces espero me puedan ayudar  y no sea una molestia para ustedes que me puedan aportar ideas de proyectos espero antemano su apoyo y ayuda a escoger nuestro proyecto y les estaria informando de nuestros avances para que esten enterados de todo lo que hago en el ambito electronico que gracias a ustedes, me animan a continuar apesar de cualquier obstaculo y muchisimas gracias por todo 


Si de algo sirve, estamos estudiando telematica con pre-especialidad a telecomunicaciones, pero tambien vemos electronica, bases de datos, programacion y pues aun asi, estamos dispuestos a trabajar para que nuestro proyecto de buenos resultados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=proyecto+final&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff21%2Fcolocacion-disipadores-8-aletas-fuente-voltaje-73248%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D682792

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-disipadores-8-aletas-fuente-voltaje-73248/


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2012)

proyecto terminal .

suena a que te dieron 30 dias de vida y queres hacer un ultimo proyecto antes de morir.

deci mas bien proyecto de fin de curso, o para un examen , o lo que sea...


----------



## Necro (Abr 28, 2012)

jajajajaja... comprendo, bueno de echo tengo año y medio para completarlo, solo que como andamos empezando a buscar ideas tambien tenemos que buscar un profesor que sea nuestro asesor para completar el proyecto  jejeje por lo menos en m universidad a si se llama la materia qu tomare (Eso espero) en año y medio... pero tengo que empezarlo para poder terminarlo


----------

